# Messages sur Ventura: Problème de connexion d'iMessage avec iCloud



## Fennec72 (6 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,

J'ai un MacBook Pro 13" de fin 2012 passé à Ventura par l'intermédiaire d'OCLP.

Une précision: ce mac était précédemment sous Monterey et n'a jamais été en version beta de macOS.

OCLP est installé avec sa dernière mise à jour et j'ai appliqué le "Post Install Root Patch" après l'installation de Ventura.

Ce mac semble fonctionner très bien sous Ventura sans ralentissement apparent.

Seule problème, impossible de connecter iMessage à iCloud dans Messages.

Encore plus bizarre, il est impossible de se déconnecter et, comme on peut le voir dans la capture ci-dessous, iMessage est connecté sans compte.




J'ai voulu tenter de régler ce problème par une déconnexion, puis reconnexion d'iCloud, mais je ne comprends pas comment on peut se déconnecter d'iCloud sur Ventura.
Je ne trouve pas de bouton de déconnexion d'iCloud dans la nouvelle version des Préférences Système. 

Merci d'avance,

Cordialement,

Hervé


----------

